
New Arizona Development Bans Residents from Bringing Cars - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-arizona-development-bans-residents-from-bringing-cars-11574164801?mod=rsswn
======
NBorlaug
Interesting idea. I think it would be more practical if they had parking
garages on the edge where folks could still drive places if needed. I'd be
happy to use my car much less and be able to walk to everywhere I needed to go
normally in the neighborhood. Add in pets and children, and having the ability
to use a car whenever becomes a lot more convenient.

------
jkoberg
Cool, they'll probably just park down the street, shifting the burden to other
people and infrastructure. Another externality the developers can exploit...

